# improper set up



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4zzFiTCzg4


oops


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 26, 2013)

Bunch of amateurs set up and programming on display there. Any decent operator should have caught most of those, especially on the lathe. Mills are a little less obvious when something is GOING to go wrong.


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 26, 2013)

Glad I'm not a button pusher!


----------



## LJP (Sep 26, 2013)

That was a little painful to watch!


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 26, 2013)

TOOLMASTER said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4zzFiTCzg4
> 
> 
> oops



Ouch, never liked running those machines.  Someone else would program and edit while I ran production. The programer always ran the machine without cutter just to check the tool path. First CNC lathe I saw had a homemade safety grid on the sliding door at had a cracked window.


----------

